# Final Date for the "Limited" code Updates



## eeh (Jul 3, 2011)

Does anyone know when the FINAL DATE is for the code updates to ICD-9-CM ?

Is it October 1, 2011 ?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 3, 2011)

the code update is already out and is on the CDC website, it will activate october 1 201.  This will be the final update to Icd-9 CM unless there is an overriding need to create a code for a new diagnosis.  Have )ct 1 2011 both ICD-9 CM and ICD-10 CM will be frozen until 2014.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jul 5, 2011)

*Partial Freeze Dates per CMS*

DIRECTLY FROM "MEDICARE LEARNS"

The partial freeze will be implemented as follows:
•
The last regular annual update to both ICD-9 and ICD-10 code sets will be made on October 1, 2011.
•
On October 1, 2012 there will be only limited code updates to both ICD-9- CM and ICD- 10 code sets to capture new technology and new diseases.
•
On October 1, 2013, there will be only limited code updates to ICD-10 code sets to capture new technologies and diagnoses. There will be no updates to ICD-9 -CM on October 1, 2013 as the system will no longer be a HIPAA standard.
On October 1, 2014, regular updates to ICD-10 will begin. The ICD-9 Coordination & Maintenance Committee will continue to meet twice a year during the freeze. At these meetings the public will be allowed to comment on whether or not requests for new diagnosis and procedure codes should be created based on the need to capture new technology or disease. Any code requests that do not meet the criteria will be evaluated for implementation within ICD-10 on or after October 1, 2014, once the partial freeze is ended.


----------

